
Ask HN: What videoconferencing solution do you recommend? - human
I am looking for a solution to bring 5 conference rooms all together to do meetings and training. I&#x27;m looking for something not too expensive and easy to set up. I&#x27;ve found Zoom.us but I am wondering what else is around.
======
dvaita99
Zoom

